# good taxidermist in SE michigan



## bowhunt4fun (Nov 5, 2007)

Guys Im looking for a reputable taxidermist around me. I shot my first P&Y and I was going to do a european mount but decided now I want to do a full mount....Im going to need to get a cape to.


----------



## chris_kreiner (Sep 6, 2006)

Paul Thompson is a site sponser and does great whitetail mounts. Here is his web site. 

http://www.thompsonswhitetailtaxidermy.com/


----------



## cmk86 (Jun 1, 2006)

PM sent.


----------



## ellsworth24 (Mar 1, 2007)

All i can say is to never go to vassar taxidermy the mounts turn out pretty good but they take forever and they never prep the mount when there done so when you pick it up theres plaster all over the horns and fur. i have a white turkey in there now and im worried its gunna get screwed up


----------



## Slick fishing (Sep 25, 2002)

Lembardo's or Saint Clair flats there both good..Cya Slick


----------



## freshwater drum (Mar 17, 2007)

joe siegler in garden city. sieglers taxidermy, can't say enough about his work. located on ford road.


----------



## tedshunter (Dec 27, 2004)

Wayne's in Roseville,he did one for me a few years back and I was very happy with it and it still looks great.And he stands behind his work for the life of the mount.


----------



## williewater99 (Sep 8, 2000)

:coolgleam Wayne's Taxidermy in Roseville did my last mount, and he did a fine job. His # is 586-777-4735


----------



## 450RIDR (Apr 20, 2008)

is you have the coin look up the artistry of wildlife in Marlette, dennis harris. i am actually a taxidermist but will tell you to go here i have a ton of respect for his mounts and in fact he put on a seminar for the best taxidermists in michigan at the recent state competition


----------



## Herb C. (Dec 21, 2004)

Wayne's taxidermy did a excellent job on a 8pt shoulder mount last year. 
He is working on a 11pt shoulder mount from this year. 
I can hardly wait to pick it up. :xzicon_sm
He does take some time but his work is top notch.


----------



## flockshot (Feb 23, 2007)

im a customer for life at lombardos in new baltimore...they have done exellent work on everything i have had done, or anything ive seen done.


----------

